# X-Stand Treestands



## bowhunter179 (Dec 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## claxtonkiller (Aug 16, 2004)

*X stand*

Wow that sure does look lite, my Summit is a killer to carry but great for sitting. 

I just wonder how that little seat feels after a few hours in the tree?


----------



## bowhunter179 (Dec 6, 2008)

Just got it last night, Plan on trying it out shortly. Will give a review was used. The X-stand comes with a 30 day return policy. If your not happy with it, return it, and your out of shipping fees and a 10% stocking fee. Its worth the chance.


----------



## roohunt (May 6, 2006)

Anyone got to try it out yet?


----------



## buckmanwg (May 29, 2010)

*X-stands*

I'm not sure if I like the looks of it. 
1) the seat looks too small.

2) It looks like it would be quite uncomfortable climbing up and down with the way one needs to support themself on his or her elbows like that.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

*nope*

I'm a Lone Wolf hand climber kinda guy....this thing looks cheap....


----------



## Reijo (Sep 18, 2006)

Does not look like a good bow stand with the shooting rail angled upward. Comfort looks like it would be an issue. Don't like the foot strap for climbing. Think I will stick with my Summit.


----------



## hawgdawg (Sep 8, 2002)

Don't know about this one. Looks kind of cheap made and not very comfortable. Have you tried it out 179. 12 pounds is plenty lite and I'd be wore out doing the handclimber thing. Kind of sit and climb for me. I'm too heavy and old for this.


----------



## BigBuckDownBaby (Dec 1, 2010)

I had the x-1 for a couple years and loved it. It's a great bow hunting stand and you don't have to use the shooting rail. Its actually very comfortable too, the seat is thick. I upgraded to the sit and climb now and it's awesome to. X-stand Treestands are good stands. There new climbing sticks are very sweet and I love my x-stand climber.


----------

